# Styrofoam in the aquarium



## Wildman (May 6, 2008)

So I was hoping to put styrofoam under the substrate to build up hills. My wife said, "You better check with the forum to make sure that it won't leach anything into the water over the long term that could hurt the fish/ plants. " Does anyone know of any issues with having styrofoam in the tank long term?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've seen it used by many APC members. They usually cover it with a rock or gravel type mixture. That makes it heavy enough to sink. You have to remember that Styrofoam does float and it takes a lot to make it sink. There are better products such as egg crate screens used as florescent light covers. I have just used lots of rocks.


----------



## Wildman (May 6, 2008)

I'm planning on putting BIG rocks on top. Like volleyball size and multiples. I wouldd be stunned if the s-foam would break loose. I am putting it there to pad the glass from the weight of the rocks as much as to build up the back.

My concern (& SWMBO's) is that chemicals that could harm the tank denizens. Great idea w/ the egg crate screens! I have some kicking around for a vivarium build.


----------

